# Tipps für einen 19" Schrank für den Hobbyraum/Büro?



## psalm64 (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mein Büro/Hobbyraum (Wohnraum, nicht Keller oder so) demnächst neu einrichte und ein 19" Schrank schon immer mein Traum war, seit ich mal gaaanz kurz davor stand einen tollen auf der Firma abzugreifen (jemand anders war schneller... ), überlege ich jetzt mir ein schickes 19" Rack auf normalem Weg zu suchen, das normalraumgeeignet ist.

Hat einer von Euch irgendwelche Tipps auf Lager, was man bei sowas beachten muß?
Es soll schwarz oder sehr dunkles grau mit Glasfront sein und mehr oder weniger rundum geschlossen und etwa 1,80-2,20m hoch.

Ich hatte an sowas in der Art gedacht:








						NETRACK Netzwerkschrank  Serverschrank 42U / 42HE 19 " / 19 zoll 600 x 600 mm Gl  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für NETRACK Netzwerkschrank  Serverschrank 42U / 42HE 19 " / 19 zoll 600 x 600 mm Gl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



=> Der Preis ist auch so in etwa das, was mir vorschwebt (300-600€?). Ein bischen mehr oder weniger ist auch ok, aber das Teil soll ja auch nach was aussehen und halbwegs ordentlich sein. Das gibts ja wohl kaum für nen Hunderter. 
Da ich es in einem Wohnraum als Schrank benutzen will, will ich keinen abgeranzten Gebrauchten, der schon zerkratzt etc ist.

Da soll vorraussichtlich erstmal keine Hardware drin verschraubt werden, sondern ich will hauptsächlich Einbauböden einbauen und es als Schrank/Regal nutzen.

Allgemeine Tipps? Was gibt es zu beachten? Tipps für einen Shop (vielleicht sogar in OWL oder Umgebung)?


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2021)

> Hat einer von Euch irgendwelche Tipps auf Lager, was man bei sowas beachten muß?


Da fallen mir auf Anhieb zwei Punkte ein. 

1. Verarbeitungsqualität: 
Ich arbeite selbst in der IT und hab schon die grusligsten Dinge bei 19" Racks gesehen. Hier muss man wirklich aufpassen. Es gibt soviele Billig-Hersteller wo es einfach vorne und hinten nicht passt. 

2. Modularität
Ein 19" Rack das Modular aufgebaut ist, ist einfach Gold wert. Du bezahlst nur das was du brauchst, aber kannst es später jederzeit erweitern.



> Da soll vorraussichtlich erstmal keine Hardware drin verschraubt werden, sondern ich will hauptsächlich Einbauböden einbauen und es als Schrank/Regal nutzen.


DAS widerum ist sehr ungewöhnlich.  Aber hey, warum nicht? 

Wir kaufen unsere Racks aus den obengenannten (und weiteren Gründen) deshalb bei Rittal. 
Link: https://www.rittal.com/de-de/


----------



## psalm64 (22. Februar 2021)

@Painkiller 
Rittal: Puh. Ein bischen im Internet nach Preisen geguckt... Also anscheinend gibt es die nicht in schwarz oder dunkelgrau (oder ich finde nichts?) und die Preise sind recht happig... 
Wie gesagt, 500€+x hätte ich ok gefunden. Aber 1000€+x sind mir dann doch etwas zuviel... 

Was meinst Du mit Modularität? Verschiedene Seitenwände/Türen/etc? Das brauche ich ja nicht, weil ich genau einen Schrank brauche, an dem ich nie wieder etwas ändern werde, außer innen die Einlegeböden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wir kaufen unsere Racks aus den obengenannten (und weiteren Gründen) deshalb bei Rittal.
> Link: https://www.rittal.com/de-de/


Wir auch.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> @Painkiller
> Rittal: Puh. Ein bischen im Internet nach Preisen geguckt... Also anscheinend gibt es die nicht in schwarz oder dunkelgrau (oder ich finde nichts?) und die Preise sind recht happig...
> Wie gesagt, 500€+x hätte ich ok gefunden. Aber 1000€+x sind mir dann doch etwas zuviel...


Rittal-Schränke gibt es immer wieder mal auf eBay für wenig Taler abzustauben. 
Siehe hier: 








						Rittal Serverschrank hoch, Schwarz mit Einbauten  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Rittal Serverschrank hoch, Schwarz mit Einbauten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						AKTION !!! Rittal TS8 42.HE Serverschrank 200x60x100cm ✅  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie AKTION !!! Rittal TS8 42.HE Serverschrank 200x60x100cm ✅ in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				






psalm64 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit Modularität? Verschiedene Seitenwände/Türen/etc? Das brauche ich ja nicht, weil ich genau einen Schrank brauche, an dem ich nie wieder etwas ändern werde, außer innen die Einlegeböden.


Exakt das meine ich. Ich find es trotzdem ein Nice to have. Wer weiß schon was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wir kaufen unsere Racks aus den obengenannten (und weiteren Gründen) deshalb bei Rittal.
> Link: https://www.rittal.com/de-de/


Mein Rack Zuhause ist auch von Rittal. Kann ich nur empfehlen, super Qualität 
Auch wenn 15HE reichen mussten ^^


----------



## psalm64 (23. Februar 2021)

Okok. 
Die Schwierigkeit mit den gebrauchten Racks ist halt, das ich das als Schrank im Wohnraum nutzen will und das Rack wird nicht in einer Ecke stehen, sondern relativ mittig an einer Wand.
Das bedeutet, das Rack darf nicht zu tief sein, weil es sonst viel zu weit in den Raum reinsteht. Das schränkt die Suche nach gebrauchten Racks weiter ein... 80 ist mir daher eigentlich schon zu tief. Kommen also eigentlich nur die mit 60er Tiefe in Frage.

Und dann gebraucht genau das zu finden...
- Schwarz
- am besten 36-42 HE, notfalls ginge auch 32 HE
- 60 tief, 60-80 breit
- Glastür vorne
- rundum mehr oder weniger geschlossen
- ordentlicher Zustand

-> Das ist halt echt nicht so einfach habe ich das Gefühl. Aber vielleicht muß ich auch einfach mal etwas länger ebay beobachten...
Ein paar Wochen habe ich ja noch, bis ich mich entscheiden muß, ob ich Regal oder Rack kaufe...


----------



## Richu006 (23. Februar 2021)

Du willst echt so viel Geld ausgeben für nen "schrank"?

Ok die Idee ist ja nice! Aber für mich käme da preislich nur was gebrauchtes in Frage.

Ansonsten fahre ich doch lieber zu Ikea... für den Preis kriege ich da 10 solche schränke in der grösse xD


----------



## psalm64 (23. Februar 2021)

Ne, neu käme für mich von Rittal nicht in Frage.
Deswegen schrieb ich ja, das ich dann wohl mal ein bischen ebay beobachten muss..
Und naja... Meine Schränke dich ansonsten hier im Raum stehen habe aus Buche Massiv, haben auch knapp 500 Euro gekostet. Die sind aber nur 35 tief.

Knürr wäre doch auch eine Option, oder? Das ist doch bestimmt auch ein Premium Hersteller wie Rittal?


----------



## psalm64 (25. Februar 2021)

Geschenkter Gaul...
Jetzt habe ich durch Zufall rausgefunden, das bei uns auf der Arbeit BxHxT 80x200x90 entsorgt werden und ich davon einen mitnehmen darf.
Knürr, schwarz, Glastür. Und ich darf mir von diversen  Schränken die schönsten Einzelteile zusammensuchen...
Dann hoffe ich mal, das der mit 90er Tiefe nicht zu erschlagend wirkt... Notfalls kommt er in einem anderen Raum in die Ecke, wo er nicht so auffällt.

Aber trotzdem Danke an Euch. Wenn ich ihn habe, mache ich mal ein Foto.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Knürr wäre doch auch eine Option, oder? Das ist doch bestimmt auch ein Premium Hersteller wie Rittal?


Knürr ist auch ziemlich gut.  Ein Freund von mir hat bei sich in der Firma Knürr verbaut. Bei denen wurde die ganze Projekt-Planung von Knürr erledigt. Hat super funktioniert laut seiner Aussage.



> Aber trotzdem Danke an Euch. Wenn ich ihn habe, mache ich mal ein Foto.


Ich bin schon gespannt drauf!


----------

